# CPC seeking part-time/pay-per-chart remote position



## rochelle0808 (May 20, 2021)

Hello,

I am a CPC looking for an opportunity to do pay-per-chart coding or coding part-time. I am currently a biller in an Oral Surgery office where I also perform some medical coding when necessary for certain procedures. I found myself extremely interested in medical coding when I went to school for medical billing & coding and that drove me to decide on obtaining my CPC certification. I also have a BSHA, I am a Registered Dental Assistant and I'm CPR certified. Please see attached resume. Thanks!


----------



## Jess1980 (Oct 13, 2021)

Hi Rochelle,
Ive reached out to you via email on your resume.
Jessica


----------



## rochelle0808 (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi Jessica,
I emailed you back.


----------

